# VAPERITE VAPECON DEALS



## Vaperite South Africa (23/8/18)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Trishan Gounden (24/8/18)

Do you guys have lemon meringue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (24/8/18)

@Friep @Steyn777 

Some nice wire specials for you guys

https://www.vaperite.co.za/product-category/wire/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (24/8/18)

@Vaperite South Africa will you have the 1000ft ni80 on special in your site available at vapecon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (24/8/18)

Adephi said:


> @Friep @Steyn777
> 
> Some nice wire specials for you guys
> 
> https://www.vaperite.co.za/product-category/wire/



Picked up couple of these pre-build coils when the shop in The Firs mall closed down.
Will pickup more anytime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/8/18)

Friep said:


> @Vaperite South Africa will you have the 1000ft ni80 on special in your site available at vapecon?



Yes we will. We are bringing the entire range. 29 different variants

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (24/8/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Yes we will. We are bringing the entire range. 29 different variants



Thank you for the responce will definitely swing by

Reactions: Like 2


----------

